
China's WeChat beta-testing new type of “streamed” mobile app - tj_griff
https://medium.com/@tj_griffiths/wechat-and-the-future-of-apps-f805b8908e8a
======
joshu
Actually sounds a lot like human.io, which we built in 2013.

~~~
tj_griff
Interesting, before its time then :-).

Where WeChat might make this work is they already have over 800 million
monthly users. That's a good number of users to push a product too.

~~~
joshu
I am still fond of the idea. I hope it succeeds. If only to spite the
investors who didn't support me.

